# 03.10.2014 - Maintal Bike Marathon Güntersleben



## pfitzer (1. Oktober 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene die am Freitag noch nichts vorhaben. Das Wetter soll ja, wie immer in Güntersleben, richtig gut werden. Dieses Jahr mit neuer Langdistanz www.mtb-guentersleben.de


----------



## Fabse86 (2. Oktober 2014)

Dabei!
Auf der Langstrecke, wegen der Frankencup-Wertung.
Kennt jemand schon die Strecke? Hat sich am Charakter etwas wesentliches geändert zum Vorjahr?
Was mir schon mal positiv aufgefallen ist: Die Starts der unterschiedlichen Strecken wurden getrennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfitzer (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat sich nicht wirklich geändert. Ausser das neue Stück für die Langstrecke ziemlich am Anfang. Das geht so ziemlich nur durch den Wald. Und ein kleines Stück bei Retzstadt. Die Lange Abfahrt (ca. 2km nach der ersten Verpflegung) duch den Wald entfällt (wegen Jäger), dafür gibts ein zwar kurzes, dafür technisch nicht ganz einfaches Stück mit 1 oder 2 kleinen Drops drin. Da haben sich schon einige, mich eingeschlossen, hingelegt;-)


----------



## SuperSamuel (2. Oktober 2014)

Hat es gestern recht stark geregnet? Welchen Zustand haben diese? Recht matschig?


----------



## pfitzer (2. Oktober 2014)

Bei uns ist schon die ganze Woche bestes Wetter, gestern hatte es 26 Grad. Die Stecke ist, bis auf ein paar Stellen im Wald, im besten Zustand.


----------



## SuperSamuel (3. Oktober 2014)

Kleiner Bericht zum Marathon...
Langdistanz hab ich gewählt.
Bei der Nachmeldung wurde ein höheres Startgeld kassiert als in der Ausschreibung online. Auch die Startnummern waren aus windigem Papier... Ginge besser! Strecke war top. Viel Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht. Nur die Schlamm Löcher auf der Langdistanz waren nicht nach meinem Geschmack. Und... Startgeld für CTF ist geschenkt. Tourenfahrer bekommen die gleiche Leistung wie Rennfahrer. Aber die Rennfahrer finanzieren das Ganze. Nicht wirklich gerecht. Sonst alles gut. Verpflegung und Ausschilderung top.


----------



## mtbmarcus (4. Oktober 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Kleiner Bericht zum Marathon...
> Langdistanz hab ich gewählt.
> Bei der Nachmeldung wurde ein höheres Startgeld kassiert als in der Ausschreibung online. Auch die Startnummern waren aus windigem Papier... Ginge besser! Strecke war top. Viel Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht. Nur die Schlamm Löcher auf der Langdistanz waren nicht nach meinem Geschmack. Und... Startgeld für CTF ist geschenkt. Tourenfahrer bekommen die gleiche Leistung wie Rennfahrer. Aber die Rennfahrer finanzieren das Ganze. Nicht wirklich gerecht. Sonst alles gut. Verpflegung und Ausschilderung top.



Ich denke mal Du bist einer der im Leben in jeder Situation etwas zum nörgeln findet. Über das Material einer Startnummer zu meckern ist ja wohl
Ich bin gestern auch dort gefahren und hatte mit der Startnummer keinerlei Probleme.
Warum sollten CTF-Fahrer keine Verpflegung bekommen? Dafür bekommen sie halt keine Preise.
Wegen dem Startgeld hätte man ja den Veranstalter daraufhinweisen können. Das hätte sich bestimmt regeln lassen.

Für mich war es eine TOP-Veranstaltung die auf jeden Fall mehr Teilnehmer verdienen würde!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Oktober 2014)

Wir vom Verein richten auch jährlich einen Marathon aus und bin über konstruktive Kritik dankbar. Aus diesem Grund bin ich da so kritisch. Eine CTF ist im Regelfall ohne Vollsperrung und Streckenposten. Und diese beiden Faktoren machen einen Renn-Marathon so teuer. Eher weniger die Preise oder Trophäen. Natürlich sollen CTF Fahrer auch verpflegt werden. Startgeld war richtig ausgeschrieben, war mein Fehler. Transponder Gebühr hab ich übersehen!!


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. Oktober 2014)

Bin gestern das erste Mal in Güntersleben mitgefahren(obwohl gar nicht sooo weit weg).
Es ist eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung mit einer wirklich tollen Strecke(sehr wenig Asphaltanteil, flowigen Trails und einer geilen Aussicht aus den Weinbergen ins Maintal!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (4. Oktober 2014)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Bin gestern das erste Mal in Güntersleben mitgefahren(obwohl gar nicht sooo weit weg).
> Es ist eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung mit einer wirklich tollen Strecke(sehr wenig Asphaltanteil, flowigen Trails und einer geilen Aussicht aus den Weinbergen ins Maintal!!!



Um nicht zu sagen um die Ecke!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## EDA (4. Oktober 2014)

Ich fand das Rennen sehr gelungen. Die Strecke ist sehr abwechslungsreich. Schmale Trails im Wald wechseln sich schön mit freien Pisten ab. Durch die Weinberge finde ich es einzigartig. Die kurze Fahrt über die Motocrossstrecke kurz vor dem Ziel fand ich lustig. Das war nochmal eine Überraschung. Etwas mehr Höhenmeter konnte die Langdistanz vertragen. So sind es leichte bzw. flüssige  71 km. Bin vor einigen Jahren schon mal mitgefahren und ich sehe eine deutlich positive Entwicklung. Freue mich in diesem Sinn schon auf das kommende Jahr!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubus74 (5. Oktober 2014)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Bin gestern das erste Mal in Güntersleben mitgefahren(obwohl gar nicht sooo weit weg).
> Es ist eine sehr gut organisierte Veranstaltung mit einer wirklich tollen Strecke(sehr wenig Asphaltanteil, flowigen Trails und einer geilen Aussicht aus den Weinbergen ins Maintal!!!


----------



## kubus74 (5. Oktober 2014)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, das ist definitiv eine der besten Strecken in Süddeutschland. War völlig begeistert- da ist die Albgoldtrophy wirklich nur eine Regenalternative. Und weils immer noch was zu meckern gibt: Die Begrüßung vom Bürgermeister konnte ich dialektbedingt kaum verstehen.

Ansonsten gilt: Topp


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. September 2015)

Kurzer Hinweis. Am 03.10. ist es wieder so weit. Wenn die Wetterlangzeitprognose stimmt soll es trocken bleiben

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## midige (3. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
heute zum ersten Mal in Güntersleben unterwegs gewesen, Langstrecke.

Bei allerbestem Herbstwetter auf einer tollen Strecke mit vielen flowigen Trails, perfekt ausgeschildert, an 
"jeder" Ecke Streckenposten, Zielverpflegung wirklich bis zum Schluß, hats einen Riesenspaß gemacht. Der ständige Wechsel zwischen Abfahrt und Anstieg zehrt ordentlich, dafür entschädigen die Ausblicke auf Würzburg und das Maintal (als Spessartbiker bin ich Ausblicke nicht gewöhnt, da fährt man fast immer im Wald).

Es gibt auch eine "Touristenklasse" ohne Zeitwertung mit Verpflegung und eine eigene E- Bike- Wertung

Auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert  

Grüße

Michael


----------



## EDA (3. Oktober 2015)

Ja. War wieder sehr schön heute. Einzig der Gegenverkehr auf Teilen der Strecke war etwas irritierend. Ich denke uns auf der Langstrecke sind Fahrer von der Mittelstrecke entgegengekommen. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbmarcus (4. Oktober 2015)

Ich war auch da und es war wirklich wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung! Die Strecke war natürlich durch das trockene Wetter perfekt!
Insgesamt merkt man auch durch die vielen Helfer das hier ein Ort dahintersteht. 

Zur Ausschilderung muß allerdings sagen das hier noch einiges geht. Ich verlange definitiv keine komplett trasierte Strecke oder an jedem Abzweig einen Helfer. Das ist bei dieser Strecke bei der einige Male Straßen überquert werden nicht möglich. Aber etwas mehr Trasierband oder Abstreuen wäre von Vorteil, ist einfach und würde ungemein helfen. Da die Strecke insgesamt recht schnell ist bin ich mehr als einmal an irgendwelchen Abzweigen vorbeigerauscht. Ist jetzt nicht dramatisch aber wäre leicht zu vermeiden. Bevor jetzt jemand kommt und meint "erst mal selber machen", ich habe jahrelang genau dies in Frammersbach beim Spessart Bike Marathon gemacht.
Das soll jetzt auch kein Meckern im großen Stil sein. Eimfach nur etwas konstruktive Kritik.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr wieder dabei!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (4. Oktober 2015)

Man merkt, dass sich die Veranstalter extrem große Mühe geben, zum Einen eine sehr abwechslungsreiche und zum Anderen eine jedes Jahr neue Strecke zu präsentieren. Dafür zunächst ein großes Lob!
Ich meine, es wäre aber gut, eine Strecke zu optimieren. Zum Beispiel die kein Gegenverkehr (ist ja extrem gefährlich), kein zu starkes Auffahren von Langstrecklern auf Kurz-/Mittelstreckler provozieren. Einfachere Wegführung mit klarer Beschilderung (die 3 Führenden der Kurzstrecke sind bspw. auf die Mittelstrecke unbemerkterweise abgebogen und haben das erst bei KM 37 vollends realisiert. Und eines ist mir noch aufgefallen. Bei einigen Wegen konnte man leicht abkürzen. Bei einem Fahrer habe ich beobachtet, dass er neben dem Singletrail auf der Straße gefahren ist (ca. 800m) und damit deutlich schneller war. 

Ich werden kommendes Jahr wieder mitfahren. 
Übrigens könnte sich Schneckenlohe etwas von dem Rennen abschauen. Es werden dort ja im Gegensatz zu Güntersleben jedes Jahr weniger Teilnehmer. Ich fände der Ansatz von Güntersleben - weite, neue Strecke und keine 2 Runden - würde Schneckenlohe attraktiver machen.


----------



## SuperSamuel (4. Oktober 2015)

Kann nur sagen, dass eine makellose Beschilderung/Absperrung von 80 km eine Mammutaufgabe darstellt.
Vor allem, wenn man nicht nur große breite Autobahnen befahren, sondern auch verwinkelte Trails möchte.
Die Rennen werden immer schneller, auch bei den Hobbypiloten professioneller und der Großteil der Starter verlangt nach tollen flowigen Trails, da muss auch die Beschilderung dementsprechend angepasst werden. Dies bedeutet ein Mehr an Aufwand für den Veranstalter. Mehr (freiwillige) Streckenposten. Mehr Schilder, mehr Bänder, mehr Einsammelarbeit danach. Höhere Startgebühr? Zwangsläufig. Bereits jetzt kostet die Teilnahme an "kleinen" Veranstaltungen wie in Güntersleben und Schneckenlohe deutlich über 30 Euro. Es wären dann vielleicht deutlich über 40 Euro bzw. fast 50 Euro fällig. Irgendwann sinkt dann die Bereitschaft der Teilnahme, wenn solch hohe Startgelder anfallen.

Bin froh, dass es noch so kleine und familiäre Veranstaltungen gibt. Dass sich an Sonntagen noch freiwillig jemand in den Wald an einen Abzweig stellt, um einem heranrasenden Tunnelblick-Radler den Weg zu zeigen, weil er vor lauter Geschwindigkeitsrausch die Pfeile nicht mehr wahrnehmen kann.

Kette rechts...


----------



## midige (4. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

der Abschnitt mit Gegenverkehr war sicher grenzwertig, Abtrassieren des ganzen Stücks ist aber eine Menge Arbeit. 

Wer Trails auf der parallel verlaufenden Straße abkürzt, ist nicht zu retten.
Wenn das der Trail am Würzburger Flugplatz war und er oder sie den verpasst hat, mein Beileid.
Abkürzen geht aber eigentlich überall mit Ortskenntnis. 


Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr in Güntersleben.

Grüße aus Frammersbach

Michael

PS: Glück mit dem Wetter gehabt gestern


----------



## midige (4. Oktober 2015)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Kette rechts...



Auch bei dem Anstieg aus Unterdürrbach in Richtung Flugplatz?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Zementsack (4. Oktober 2015)

Nach vielen Jahren Pause bin ich mal wieder mitgefahren. Die Veranstaltung hat sich wirklich toll entwickelt, die Strecke machte einfach nur Spaß, war komplett trocken und das Wetter hätte kaum besser sein können. Ich fand das Stück über die Crosspiste witzig, vor allem die zwei großen Sprunghügel. Okay, das Gekurve und die teils giftigen Buckel auf dem letzten Stück danach bis zum Ziel sind nicht unbedingt mein Fall. Nicht zuletzt: Der Kuchen im Ziel war lecker und die Auswahl groß.

Gestartet bin ich als Jedermann und ich bin dankbar um diese Möglichkeit. Wenn ich eh weiß, dass ich nicht in Form bin, muss ich doch keine Rennen um Platz 80 der Gesamtliste fahren. So hatte ich keinerlei Hemmungen, jeden der wollte so bald wie möglich vorzulassen, das betraf natürlich vor allem die Starter von der Langstrecke.


----------



## Zementsack (4. Oktober 2015)

midige schrieb:


> Auch bei dem Anstieg aus Unterdürrbach in Richtung Flugplatz?Michael


Ich denke mal, das war an der Stelle relativ egal. Meiner Einschätzung nach dürften dort und an der steilen Schotterrampe 80 % der Teilnehmer geschoben haben. Das geht auch mit Kette rechts.


----------



## Morcheltrainer (8. Oktober 2015)

Wer von euch hatte sein GPS / Tacho "mitlaufen" und kann mir die möglichst genaue Länge der Langdistanz mitteilen.
Mein alter Sigma hatte 67 km angezeigt, deutlich zuviel. Hatte bei anderen Rennen aber auch schon deutlich zu wenig.

Morcheltrainer


----------



## midige (8. Oktober 2015)

Mein Tacho (Aldi) hat auch knapp 67 km angezeigt.

Im Gästebuch der Günterslebener HP steht von einem früheren Rennen, daß man sich den GPS- Track mit einer Nachricht  über das Kontaktformular schicken lassen kann, vielleicht mal probieren.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Zementsack (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann zur Mittelstrecke vermelden, dass mein Sigma 45,23 km ermittelt hat und das auch vom Garmin Vista HCx hat das bis auf 100 Meter bestätigt.


----------



## midige (25. September 2016)

Es ist wieder soweit:

Auf nach Günthersleben

http://www.mtb-guentersleben.de/

Freue mich schon, wäre eigentlich beruflich unterwegs, Abreise ist aber auf 04.10. verschoben.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barney_TT (25. September 2016)

Hallöchen,
ich wollte auch den Marathon in Günthersleben fahren.
Bin allerdings noch am überlegen ob Mittel oder lang.
Was fährst du denn? Wo sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## EDA (25. September 2016)

Mittlerweile ist die Langstrecke mit 57 ja eher eine Mittelstrecke. Nimm dann besser die Langstrecke, da lohnt sich die Anreise. 

Warum wir der Marathon eigentlich von Jahr zu Jahr kürzer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midige (25. September 2016)

Ich werde die längste angebotene Strecke fahren 



EDA schrieb:


> Warum wir der Marathon eigentlich von Jahr zu Jahr kürzer?



Weil wir alle älter und langsamer werden 

Grüße

Michael

(Ü 50, aber U 100)


----------



## EDA (25. September 2016)

Geht mir auch so. Mit dem Alter verliere ich an Spitzigkeit, deshalb muss ich immer längere Strecken fahren 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morcheltrainer (26. September 2016)

Möglicherweise gibt es dann nächstes Jahr eine extra Distanz für uns alten Säcke.
Mittelkurze Langdistanz ohne E mit Stützrädern.


----------



## reblaus_MSP (30. September 2016)

Werde auch dabei sein, Mittelstrecke. Zum ersten mal bei diesem Event.
Im Moment ist die Strecke in optimalem Zustand wie ich finde, allerdings soll es ja morgen und Sonntag nochmal regnen. Montag dann sonnig und früh recht kühl. Könnte durchaus dreckig werden


----------



## midige (1. Oktober 2016)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Könnte durchaus dreckig werden



Ich habe ein neues Rad, da fehlt noch die richtige Patina.


----------



## EDA (3. Oktober 2016)

Wie gefiel euch der heutige Marathon? 
Die Langstrecke hätte etwas länger sein können. Zudem war das überholen der vielen Fahrer von der kürzeren Strecke nervig bis gefährlich. Aber sonst fand ich es wie jedes Jahr top! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## reblaus_MSP (4. Oktober 2016)

Klasse  Trotz oder gerade wegen dem Wetter...

Sehr schöne Strecke, für mich als einheimischer auch mit neuen Abschnitten Richtung Steinburg, sehr viele knackige Anstiege, am Ende habe ich dann auch zweimal geschoben. Der heftige Regenschauer kam bei mir gerade kurz vor den 3 anspruchsvollen Abfahrten vor dem Schotterwerk, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen zum Glück sturzfrei durchgekommen, für mich insgesamt ein echtes Abenteuer  Mit meiner Leistung war ich ebenfalls sehr zufrieden und nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reblaus_MSP (28. September 2017)

Am Dienstag ist es wieder soweit...
Wer ist dabei? Ich fahre diesmal die Langstrecke


----------



## Widu (29. September 2017)

Bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei. Letztes Jahr war es ein wenig glitschig. Dieses Jahr habe ich vorgebeugt und sicherheitshalber ein Rad mit Schlammreifen gerichtet.

Bin mal gespannt und freue mich darauf.


----------



## SuperSamuel (29. September 2017)

Ähm... Wetter.com sagt ja Regen voraus... Bin ja gespannt! ;-)


----------



## reblaus_MSP (3. Oktober 2017)

Was für eine Schlammschlacht... der Regen gestern Nacht hat der ohnehin durchgeweichten Strecke den Rest gegeben. Zum Glück sturzfrei durchgekommen. Vorallem die ersten gut 5 km die ich nicht kannte waren heftig, da habe ich einige male durch den Schlamm geschoben, was teilweise schneller war als zu fahren. Nachdem mich ab den Trails am Schenkenturm bis zur letzten Verpflegung ein Hungerast gebremst hat ging es zum Glück die letzten 2-3 kürzeren Berge wieder ganz gut vorwärts.
Aufgrund des Wetters nur ca. die Hälfte der Teilnehmerzahl vom letzten Jahr.
Alles in allem trotz den Bedingungen wieder eine schöne Veranstaltung


----------

